# How to reduce high FSH?



## mittens (May 3, 2008)

I have read on other sites that some clinics will not treat you if you have a high fsh. Is this true? What constitutes high fsh. My fsh is 10.6. Are there any ways to reduce this? Has anyone successfully managed to reduce their FSH and how?

Thanks

Bx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Bunny2tot

I didn't want to read your post and run so to speak.  I can only answer your query going on my own experience as a person with a high FSH and hope this helps you.  As you will see from my signature my FSH at its highest is 23 which is really high for IVF treatment.  My lowest over the last 3 years has been 12.  I have been treated at 2 different clinics to date and both have treated me with an FSH of 12.  So in comparison yours is not particularly high in high FSH terms.  You are right some clinics will not treat lady's who do have a high FSH, so it is definately worth looking around.  There are things you can do to try to reduce your FSH.  One of the things my current clinic recommended for me was to take DHEA (this is a self prescribed supplement and should only be taken upon the recommendation of your clinic) and this did in fact seem to reduce my FSH and I am now on day 13 of my 2WW, after being told that I would need to use DE last year.  Why don't you come over to the Poor Responders thread and ask some of the girls over there.  They are very knowledgeable as most of us over there have had a high FSH at some point and they might know of some other things worth trying.  Or you could do a search on the site and look at previous similar posts.

Wishing you well on your journey Swoo x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Bunny,

As Swoo says, you may have to shop around for a clinic but in a sense that is good because you will get one used to dealing with higher FSH.  Also, 10.7 really isn't bad at all and all but the very strictest clinics would probably take you on, although I would ask about their experience with ladies with slightly raised FSH before you commit.

The other thing to remember is that a mildly elevated FSH such as yours is very very far from being the end of the world.  As Swoo has said, her worst was 23 and she is on the 2ww now and my sister is expecting twins following her first IVF cycle and her worst FSH was 22. 10.7 is really not bad!! 

Again, I would echo Swoo and look into DHEA and drop by the poor responders thread.  Some of the ladies there are VERY knowledgeable and have all been in the higher FSH boat. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello

I have raised FSH and was told I could only have a go at IVF if it came down.  My FSh was 10 in June 2007 and then I went on Clomid.  I wasn't tested then again until December 07 when it had gone up to 20!! I was gutted and all hope lost.  I cannot believe that it could double in a short space of time.  
Not meaning to scare anyone, but i feel NHS should have monitored my FSH and told me to do IVF straight away. I would advise anyone 10 or above to keep a close eye on things.

I had one failed IUI in Jan o8 , but actually responded ok 2 follies on 150 menopur.  Armed with this, I asked if I could have a trial with high dose IVF drugs to see if we could get at least 4 follies.  They said if I could get the FSH down, we could do a trial. I just did not fancy having to travel 250 miles to the Lister and told my clinic this.  I managed to get my FSH down sufficiently for them to accept me for IVF in June/July 08 .  I used acupuncture and wheat grass.  It is good to get a shot at IVF, but of course I have no idea about the state of my eggs - or even if I have got any.  What I am happy about is the fact that my clinic listened to me rather than being more concerned with league tables and text book proceedures.  This is the only way I  can move on and will get full closure about my possible POF and to accept DEIVF.    Here is hoping it wont come to that as one of the posts has shown!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

2 posts now show it may not come to that Jane!  As Swoo's new signature shows, she too got a   yesterday so both she my sister managed with worse FSH than your's and much worse than Bunny's.

As Jane says Bunny it is important that your clinic is flexible. Kate didn't want to travel either so her clinic just agreed to give it go with maximum stims and she responded far better than expected.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Liddy (Jan 23, 2008)

Jane, Jenny, Swoo, Bunny

Thought I would add my experience to the pot, as it's along similar lines.  My FSH was first tested in January this year at 34, two subsequent tests were 24 and 29.

The local clinic I was at went straight to the donor egg speech, although he said I 'may want to try with my own', I could tell though from his tone that he didn't expect this to work.  We then decided to visit a clinic in London (100 miles from us, but worth it I think).

The consultant there considered the blood flow to my ovaries aswell as hormone levels, and didn't write me off just on the FSH, and didn't suggest I try and lower it.  I was given a really low dose (150mg of Gonal-F) on the Short Protocol.  This gave us 5 follicles, 4 eggs were retrieved and 3 fertilised.  The embryos were all given a rating of 3.5 (4 being good).  Two were transferred at 8 cells, and although the third grew to blastocyst stage it wasn't advanced enough to freeze.  But I hope that it got that far is a good sign for the two that were transferred.

I can't believe that in less than two months I have gone from trying to come to terms with not being able to have my own to now when I'm on the 2WW.   It goes to show that the right clinic can make a huge difference!

I originally embarked on this IVF cycle thinking, 'at least we will have tried'.  But now I think it's worked well enough that we will try it again if this time isn't successful.

Jane - I know what you mean about the NHS.  They not once tested my FSH, so it was left over a year after I first went to them before I knew there was a problem, and only by going private. - Infuriating!!

Good luck to everyone, whatever stage you're at!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Liddy - wow, that's great, 5 follicles and 3 embryos - good for you, so glad you decided to give it a whirl with your own eggs.  Were you treated at Create?  

 you get a good result tomorrow!  ps saw your post re HPTs, I used a clearblue digital 12 days past 2 day ET and the Lister told me they were reliable enough that I should not waste money on a blood test

good luck!!!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Liddy

Just want to say good luck with your 2WW - I hope it has a positive outcome for you.  Just goes to show that the doctors don't know everything that high FSH doesn't mean the end!!!!  The stories of peoples journeys on here are amazing, we can all learn so much.  Just take it easy and I wish you success in reaching your dreams.

Jane and Bunny - do not give up hope  

Hi LittleJen - how you doing, some good advice you are giving here.

Swoo x x


----------



## Liddy (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes it was Create..!  How did you know??!!

I'm really glad I found them, they definately fit with my situation, were really friendly and I really like Geeta's approach.

Thanks for the advice on the HPT.

Liddy x


----------



## Liddy (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's messages of support, it's really nice to have.

Swoo - Congratulations on your BFP!  

Bunny - in terms of your FSH levels, I've read 8-10 is fair, and less than 6 excellent, so yours seems like a ok result to me.  

I did do a lot of things to try and reduce mine initially, taking Wheatgrass and Flaxseed Oil, and started acupuncture and yoga.  I also took Agnus Cactus, although, I am nervous of taking herbs now, as clinics like you to steer clear of them before treatment, and I worried about other effects (my periods got really light on the Agnus Cactus).  When on it my FSH still fluctuated, 34, 24, 29, in that order!

I think the common advice for high FSH is to try and bring it down, but I was also advised that I should not bother with that and should just crack on with things.

Sorry if I have just added to the confusion, but I guess there is no single right answer that works for everyone, and therefore no single advice that the experts can agree on!

Good luck with however you decide to approach things.  I think instincts are always the good way to decide!

Liddy x


----------



## mittens (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your words of advice. 

Swoo - a huge congratulations. Wow it must just feel so good.

And Liddy - good luck with the 2ww.

I am going back to the clinic next week. I feel more confident now for reading your responses. So thankyou.

Bunnyx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I am so glad to have read this thread.  You don't know how much stronger I feel for reading all your lovely messages.  I am feeling very positive about my IVF treatment in June, and I am going to fight all the way.  I have felt written off in the past, but Swoo's post has made my whole year.  Congratulations and take care of yourself. 
Liddy - thinking of you, and take it easy. 

Which threads are you on usually?  

Many thanks to you all, you are an inspiration to me and I am sure and many others.  Wishing Bunny all the best too. There is still a great deal for the health profession to learn about the mysteries of FSH.  One size does not fit all.

Thanks and big hugs to you all

Jane
xx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Jane - so pleased you feel more positive about your treatment after reading these messages.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  I really hope your dreams come true.

Swoo x


----------



## reese646 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am new to this thread but not to the site and just thought I would add my recent experiences.

We had our first consultation at Bristol CRM in April and my FSH had just come back at 21.1, we were gutted and so decided to try to get it down before starting IVF. The clinic were willing to treat us straight away but being private clients wanted to increase our chances of it working by lowering my FSH.

I started a 6 week course of accupuncture with "animates" chinese herbs for ovary nutrition. Improved my already fairly healthy diet, with no caffeine, de-caf tea, no chocolate, brown rice & pasta instead of white, more fruit and veg (organic if poss) less dairy, pro-biotic yoghurt and actimel, no carbonated drinks, wheat grass powder in juice/fruit smoothies (as it tastes yuk), pregnacare (which i was taking already), filtered water, no prepacked or ready meals and no salt.

I wasn't totally teetotal but had one or two glasses of wine once a week as Zita West says a little of what you fancy................  I did have a little chocolate too 

I got my last FSH result back on Monday 19th and it is now *4.6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  * We are in shock but very happy. I will be having it tested again next month to get a better idea of what is normal for me. I was stressed around the time of my first test and that has now gone so may have also had an impact.

I had read on the net that "medically" there is no way to reduced high FSH but mine has and so I will be continuing with my accupuncture and changes in diet until tx.

We are now awaiting our treatment consent forms and planning appoint with BCRM 

Good luck to everyone trying to reduce their FSH - it can be done  feel free to message me.

Mandy x


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow Mandy that's brilliant - I've never heard of an FSH coming down so low.  Bet you are over the moon.  Just goes to show what a good diet and a combination of other factors can do.  

Want to wish you good luck with your treatment.  Hope all goes well. 

Swoo x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Mandy - well done!  I love it when one of us manages something the doctor says isn't "medically possible"    I do hope it all goes well for you.

I have no idea what my sister's was on her cycle.  In the end they didn't test it any more on the basis it could only depress her - they just gave her a go with maximum stims! 

Whether you try and reduce or not I think the important message is that FSH is a hormone level and is just one factor in how you will respond and what the quality your eggs will be.  It is not the only factor, or even the most important.  A clinic which just looks at the FSH level and not the patient is not going to be a good one in my view.


----------



## reese646 (Feb 12, 2007)

Swoo - I am over the moon and just hope it stays low we were hoping it may have come down to around 15 or so and am now hoping it doesn't shoot back up next month. Oh and I hope all goes well with your pg  

LittleJenny - totally agree with you there are sooo many other factors to take into consideration and I am just glad that BCRM do offer tx to those with high FSH levels. I just wish others clinics offered the same!! No one knows who will respond and how until tx is started.

Mandy x


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Mandy

Keep us informed how you get on and what your clinic suggests.  The last 2 cycles I've done have been with an FSH of 12/13 and i was on the short protocol.

Wishing you luck x x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there  

Just wanted to add that when we started our investigations we went to our GP for blood tests last year and my FSH level results was 19pmo/L. Believe it or not I was then told by our GP that everything was fine and that dh and I should just carry on trying naturally    As I wasn't very convinced and also knew that time wasn't on our side we decided to go for a private consultation and that's when the cons. told us I had a problem with such a high FSH. That's when a whole new world opened up for me (I knew nothing about FSH or LH levels then   ). Well, like Mandy I embarked on a really healthy, organic diet, no alcohol, carbonated drinks or caffeine, lots of water, weekly acupuncture sessions and also took Agnus Castus. Next time I had it tested it had lowered down to 10.4    Since then it has fluctuated and gone back to 19 again but my point is, FSH levels are not cast in stone ladies!

Wishing you all good luck  

Alegria xx


----------



## reese646 (Feb 12, 2007)

Swoo, I will let you know once I've had my planning appoint.

Mandy x


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Mandy,
I'm also going to have IVF privately at Southmead. Is that where you are? How do you find them?
I am also having high FSH and was told chances even with IVF are slim. Amazing you got your down so much. Brilliant. Infact I've just read a load of very inspiring stories of women getting pregnant even with higher than normal FSH. I know I want to have a go with my own eggs.
I also am doing acupuncture and Chinese herbs. Infact I'm starting with a new practitioner next week as the one I have now doesn't treat people for IVF, moral reasons. But acually, the next one I will see is a woman, so I'm happy with that. Who did you see? I wonder what "animates" are. My Chinese herbalist is also giving me some sort of tonic for the whole being and specific herbs to lower FSH. I'm curious to see if they are working. I guess I'll be taking another test before IVF. I was reading on the Southmead brochure that they suggest not doing acupuncture during tx as it interfers. I can't believe that. Anyhows, drop me a line if you fancy as I was looking for other women having IVF in Bristol. Good luck. Jeza



reese646 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this thread but not to the site and just thought I would add my recent experiences.
> 
> We had our first consultation at Bristol CRM in April and my FSH had just come back at 21.1, we were gutted and so decided to try to get it down before starting IVF. The clinic were willing to treat us straight away but being private clients wanted to increase our chances of it working by lowering my FSH.
> 
> ...


----------



## reese646 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Jeza,

I will PM you.

Mandy x


----------

